# Scary



## Greystoke (Feb 9, 2010)

*Scary Tree*

This is one tree that I would not mess with:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 9, 2010)

That hollow sucker probably would be a bear to take down.lol And it looks haunted.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 9, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That hollow sucker probably would be a bear to take down.lol And it looks haunted.



Bad Juju to mess with that one!


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 9, 2010)

The official TREE OF WOE!


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2010)

It is probably upset at the loss of at least one of its tentacles! Ooooh, driving up to a scwary tree in a scwary Toyota  might be too much. 

I'm making fun of Toyotas because I suffer from Toyota Envy.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> It is probably upset at the loss of at least one of its tentacles! Ooooh, driving up to a scwary tree in a scwary Toyota  might be too much.
> 
> I'm making fun of Toyotas because I suffer from Toyota Envy.



LOL! That's right...Yota's Rule


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 9, 2010)

slowp said:


> It is probably upset at the loss of at least one of its tentacles! Ooooh, driving up to a scwary tree in a scwary Toyota  might be too much.
> 
> I'm making fun of Toyotas because I suffer from Toyota Envy.



You suffer from Toyota Envy now?! You have to get out of the woods more and watch some TV. Even the holier-than-thou Prius crowd is grumblig about some Toyota-Bush-Bin Laden-WTO-CIA conspiracy.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 9, 2010)

That is one nasty lookin hickory.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd start with a bore cut...


----------



## Dayto (Feb 9, 2010)

Set up the pusher , are the tnt...


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is that pumpkinhead or a tree spirit looking at me?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 10, 2010)

Billy_Bob said:


> I'd start with a bore cut...



...and remember more oil = leaner, but this one isn't a leaner, just hollow. 


.


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I had that tree in my yard - It has character


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys keep driving the price of that hollow up and I will make some good coin cutting it lol:monkey:


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You guys keep driving the price of that hollow up and I will make some good coin cutting it lol:monkey:



Yeah, but you would pay for it later...when it comes back to haunt you! lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Yeah, but you would pay for it later...when it comes back to haunt you! lol



Lol I have cut much creepier than that look at this one!

It started to storm as I was taking it down Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have cut much creepier than that look at this one!
> 
> It started to storm as I was taking it down Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo



That is one ugly snag! It looks like just a stob, right? Funny to me how some home owners will let things go for so long


----------



## bitzer (Feb 10, 2010)

I like em when they are hollow and you don't know it until you are in your back cut. Then you just gotta give her hell and run like hell! I doubt that works well around houses though!


----------



## Blazin (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey...they got the same one at McDonalds


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have cut much creepier than that look at this one!
> 
> It started to storm as I was taking it down Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Dang, Rope You could just push that rotten sucker over by hand.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> That is one ugly snag! It looks like just a stob, right? Funny to me how some home owners will let things go for so long



No stob there here is another view I opted to fell this rascal lol
I took all I could off with a sixty foot bucket reaching up wit a power pruner. The pic of the tree is what was left when I winched the leaning tree leaning toward house away from the house and then the after it was down pic is here too!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

Then of course there is the live ones growing out of roofs beside 12000 volts. I really wish I would have taken pictures when I worked as a hazard tree expert for our power company. I am slowing down some now at 47 ain't what I once was.


----------



## clearance (Feb 10, 2010)

People who build like that are not thinking. Nice.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No stob there here is another view I opted to fell this rascal lol
> I took all I could off with a sixty foot bucket reaching up wit a power pruner. The pic of the tree is what was left when I winched the leaning tree leaning toward house away from the house and then the after it was down pic is here too!









Nice hinge! :censored:




.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Nice hinge! :censored:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twenty ton winch helps lol but it had to be right or<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020459.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

clearance said:


> People who build like that are not thinking. Nice.



Lol yup previous owner but we have a lot of them like that here and there!


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 11, 2010)

*Just Climb It*



ropensaddle said:


> I took all I could off with a sixty foot bucket reaching up wit a power pruner.



Bucket truck???...I thought you were ropensaddle??...you didn't CLIMB that tree and top it? LOL! Just kiddin  Man, I can't beleive that thing was still standing with all of that crown weight leaning over like that! I remember that "pine in the middle of the roof" tree from another thread...that was a cut-n-chuck job wasn't it? Hopefully you got some "stress factor pay" for those two jobs. Rep ya when I can


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Bucket truck???...I thought you were ropensaddle??...you didn't CLIMB that tree and top it? LOL! Just kiddin  Man, I can't beleive that thing was still standing with all of that crown weight leaning over like that! I remember that "pine in the middle of the roof" tree from another thread...that was a cut-n-chuck job wasn't it? Hopefully you got some "stress factor pay" for those two jobs. Rep ya when I can



Wow you gave me an idea maybe with my lazy eye and of course a little drool I could get Space to go after my last employer for stress related illness lol. I could say removing all those danger trees around the power has caused me to have nightmares and make my lazy eye twitch and drool spills each time I turn on a light switch lmfao. Thanks for the plan <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow you gave me an idea maybe with my lazy eye and of course a little drool I could get Space to go after my last employer for stress related illness lol. I could say removing all those danger trees around the power has caused me to have nightmares and make my lazy eye twitch and drool spills each time I turn on a light switch lmfao. Thanks for the plan <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



 A guys gotta get his hazard pay right? Make sure when you meet up to plead your case that you go camp out the night before next to a high voltage power grid, so that eye will be particularly twitchy and drooling! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> A guys gotta get his hazard pay right? Make sure when you meet up to plead your case that you go camp out the night before next to a high voltage power grid, so that eye will be particularly twitchy and drooling! :hmm3grin2orange:



The hell of it is; it would probably net me something but I only am poking fun, I have never even thought of suing anyone other than making funnies


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> The hell of it is; it would probably net me something but I only am poking fun, I have never even thought of suing anyone other than making funnies



Yep, this is America, where people can sue for spilling hot coffee on themselves; or maybe for smoking all of their lives, developing lung cancer and then suing the tobacco companies. I knew you were only funnin  I am sure that I could get some money for some wrecks incurred while working for certain outfits, but hey...a guys gotta have some pride!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 11, 2010)

clearance said:


> People who build like that are not thinking. Nice.


 People need to be beat for stupid #### like that ... If I ran into a framer who bragged he had done that I would break a 2x4 over his head ...


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 13, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> People need to be beat for stupid #### like that ... If I ran into a framer who bragged he had done that I would break a 2x4 over his head ...




Its funny how may people did and continue to benefit from the creative hands who built that.

Ropensaddle keep up the great work.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 14, 2010)

It's just not right .. Not right for the house , and not right for the tree .....


----------



## joesawer (Feb 14, 2010)

There is a family near Lake Arrowhead who built their home around an old black oak. They where very proud of themselves. 
In that area almost all old oaks are hollow and decrepit. 
This one was no exception. The raccoons soon discovered the direct route into the house and all kinds of tragic ironic comedy followed.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 14, 2010)

joesawer said:


> There is a family near Lake Arrowhead who built their home around an old black oak. They where very proud of themselves.
> In that area almost all old oaks are hollow and decrepit.
> This one was no exception. The raccoons soon discovered the direct route into the house and all kinds of tragic ironic comedy followed.



That's awesome!


----------

